# Colorado or Utah?



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Me and 5 of my buddies are heading out to either Utah or Colorado (along the I-70 corridor) this winter. We are trying to decide which will have better snow coverage around the time of our trip. I know this is a complete crap shoot as to which one will be better but was just curious if any of you had a preference. We are going Jan 14-19. Any insight is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Snow Reports | Ski Resort Weather | Webcams | Skiing | OnTheSnow

If you are looking for the best snow coverage that time of year just look at the historical averages for the different resorts. Probably a better indicator than anyone's personal opinion, google is your friend.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Personally I think Utah has a chance of having a pretty big year. El Nino seems to favor that state. 

El Nino also seems to like to have a dry period for several weeks. You look to be arriving right in that period. Book ends seem to almost always be better. Most El Nino's I've been through seem to have a spring that will never quit. Early season tends to be pretty good too. Of course every year is different, so this is all just generalizations on my part.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

sorry, no snow this year!


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

Colorado is full, try Utah.


----------



## COtoUT (Apr 1, 2009)

Big Foot said:


> Colorado is full, try Utah.



We are full of assholes with Epic Passes. oke:


----------



## Stony Rice (Apr 5, 2014)

Big Foot said:


> Colorado is full, try Utah.



LMAO. Too funny.


----------



## Lamb (Oct 2, 2013)

COtoUT said:


> We are full of assholes with Epic Passes. oke:


Bingo 

10Char


----------

